# Scoto scooter-bike



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 4, 2014)

Scoto

One of the rarest and most innovative of all the postwar scooters/ mopeds

Monoforks, QD interchangeable wheels, MOLESKIN engine cover.

Total production run only 350 (was nearly double the price of a Velosolex)



More pics here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/post-ww2/1950-scoto-scooter-bike/































By the way, the monofork idea was an early (1909) bicycle innovation...





http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/?page_id=419


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

A rare bird.


----------

